

Ask HN: Free online eBook + sell PDF/ePUB, or just sell PDF/ePUB eBook? - maguay

If you were writing a technology centric eBook, would you publish it free online and sell a digital eBook (PDF/ePUB/etc.) and Print on Demand version, or just have it for sell with a free sample chapter like most traditional publishers?  I'm noticing many online eBooks that are available fully free online but with for pay extras, http://railstutorial.org being a good example.  The free content would obviously be a great way for people to discover your writing, but also lowers the likelihood of them paying.  Then again, a for-pay eBook that no one knows of won't get sold either.  Most of all, there's no reason we need to stick with only the most traditional sales methods with eBooks.<p>What's your feelings about each method, and which would you choose?  I've almost decided what I want to do, but would be interested to see the general thoughts on both models.
======
shaunxcode
I would have it all online/freely available but w/ the ability to purchase a
lulu physical copy.

------
J3L2404
Cory Doctorow has some thoughts and numbers:

<http://craphound.com/walh/about/the-process>

<http://craphound.com/walh/2010/10/monthly-financials>

~~~
maguay
Thanks. What are your thoughts about releasing a free web-based eBook and
selling a download copy? This would be similar to 37signals' Getting Real: you
can read it free online, or purchase a PDF copy. Do you think this would be an
effective marketing strategy, especially for an author's first book?

